# In Memory Of Lady G.



## Silver Britches (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm devastated. Was greeted with awful news today that something had killed my cat, Lady G., early this morning while I was away. May have been another cat, or dog, I suspect. I've had her for about 12 years, and man, this is killing me. She brought so much joy to my life. She was such an awesome cat. I couldn't do anything outside without her by my side. If she was off somewhere and heard me outside, she'd come running to me. We were best friends. She stayed inside and out. But she loved it outside, and I allowed her to be free, as a cat should be. She knew she was loved dearly. And I know she loved me too. I took good care of her.

I'm going to miss that cute little dance she'd do at feeding time. She would always shake her tail when she was about to get fed, or simply when she was excited.
I'm going to miss those days and nights she slept by my side, hogging up the bed with her feet all over me.
I'm going to miss those dang sharp claws digging in my legs, while she laid in my lap while watching TV, or while outside sitting around.
I'm going to miss her meows and scratching outside my window, wanting to come back inside with me. She stayed inside a lot too. I allowed her to do whatever she wished.
I'm going to miss her getting up on this desk and laying all over my keyboard and mouse cord, getting all in the way. She demanded attention, and I was happy to give it to her.
I'm going to miss calling her all those nicknames I called her.
I'm going to miss playing with her.
I'm simply going to miss everything about her. She was such a special cat.

I thank the man above for blessing me with her in my life these past 12 years or so. She always put a smile on my face. When I was down, she was there to cheer me up. I love animals, y'all, and this cat meant the world to me. I will never forget her. I already miss her dearly!

*RIP Lady G.
2007 to January 14, 2019*


----------



## oldguy (Jan 15, 2019)

Feel your pain. They can sure add a lot to our lives. Bless you.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 15, 2019)

Awwwww I’m sorry to hear that.  We have 4, I’m not really a cat guy but they are cool sometimes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Sorry for the loss buds,,,,yote maybe?we've got a cat who actually comes to me when called,,,,


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 15, 2019)

I too am sorry for your loss.  I am a dog guy but have been working with a feral cat that took up at the barn several months ago.  We have graduated to her coming when called for food and belly rubs on the front porch.  She is completely in touch with her feminine side, however, and doesn't care much for the ladies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Pets are truly family.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's extremely difficult right now.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 16, 2019)

Sorry for the loss of your pet.   May the good memories be lasting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 16, 2019)

wvdawg said:


> Sorry for the loss of your pet.   May the good memories be lasting.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Intelligent pets become companions and it hurts to loose them suddenly. Hope you find another that can replace her in your day to day activities to become another companion. It won't replace Lady G in your heart but her memories will keep that spot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 3, 2019)

GAJoe said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss. Intelligent pets become companions and it hurts to loose them suddenly. Hope you find another that can replace her in your day to day activities to become another companion. It won't replace Lady G in your heart but her memories will keep that spot.


Thank's, bud. She was such an awesome little friend. And man, I miss her dearly. It's not gotten any easier, but I know time has a way of easing the pain.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2019)

Hate to hear it. They can sure steal your heart.


----------



## natureman (Feb 7, 2019)

I feel your pain.  I lost my dog/cat Gus this year.  I say dog/cat because he acted more like a dog than a cat.  Was a great companion.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 7, 2019)

The hardest days is when love is lost forever. Sorry to hear this about your loved one. Obviously your cared dearly for your friend being your avatar for so long.
Hits me right in the gut. I pray your pain eases as the days go on.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2019)

natureman said:


> I feel your pain.  I lost my dog/cat Gus this year.  I say dog/cat because he acted more like a dog than a cat.  Was a great companion.


Sorry for your loss, my friend. Sounds like you had an awesome little friend in Gus.



Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> The hardest days is when love is lost forever. Sorry to hear this about your loved one. Obviously your cared dearly for your friend being your avatar for so long.
> Hits me right in the gut. I pray your pain eases as the days go on.


Thank you very much for the kind words, and your prayers, brother. I truly do appreciate them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 14, 2019)

I lost my precious, Lady G., a month ago today, on January 14. It's hard to even put into words how upsetting this has been for me, or how much she meant to me. Gosh, I miss her like crazy!

Here's a neat video I took of her a few years ago, while outback working on a ladder stand. She was by my side everywhere I went while outside, unless, of course, I was using the lawn mower, or leaf blower. She didn't care much for those! 

She was extremely intelligent.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I lost my precious, Lady G., a month ago today, on January 14. It's hard to even put into words how upsetting this has been for me, or how much she meant to me. Gosh, I miss her like crazy!
> 
> Here's a neat video I took of her a few years ago, while outback working on a ladder stand. She was by my side everywhere I went while outside, unless, of course, I was using the lawn mower, or leaf blower. She didn't care much for those!
> 
> She was extremely intelligent.


Nice Vid,,,,


----------



## GLS (Feb 17, 2019)

The pain of loss can be terrible when losing a pet.  "Pet" doesn't do these creatures justice.  Companion and friend fits better.  Those who say "it's just cat or dog". Have never had either.  A friend spoke recently at another friend's funeral.  He told the mourners that a person dies twice.  Once when the physical death occurs and then again when no one alive remembers that person.  He said as long as he lived, Pete wouldn't die again.  The same applies to our beloved dogs and cats.  Gil


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 17, 2019)

GLS said:


> The pain of loss can be terrible when losing a pet.  "Pet" doesn't do these creatures justice.  Companion and friend fits better.  Those who say "it's just cat or dog". Have never had either.  A friend spoke recently at another friend's funeral.  He told the mourners that a person dies twice.  Once when the physical death occurs and then again when no one alive remembers that person.  He said as long as he lived, Pete wouldn't die again.  The same applies to our beloved dogs and cats.  Gil


You are absolutely right. Well said, Gil.


----------

